# Anyone on here used this humic acid?



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Last year I used the Andersons Humic acid. I thought this year I'd try something new. Anyway I order this off amazon https://www.amazon.com/TeraVita-SP-90-Humic-Soluble-Powder/dp/B0088NC7FC Has anyone on here ever used this? What was your experience like?


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

I forgot to mention I plan on applying this to my Bermudagrass lawn.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I haven't used it but I have it in my amazon cart ready to check out! I watched this video and it made me look into it.

https://youtu.be/0gpvNwPKi7M


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks grassandwater12. I didn't know there was a video about it. &#128077;


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Well after watching the YouTube video grassandwater12 posted I canceled my order. I watched another YouTube video that had a product link to 5 pounds of 90% humic acid for around $28 https://www.amazon.com/Soluble-Humic-Acid-Powder-Organic/dp/B07149WC8M


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Thrownerdown said:


> Well after watching the YouTube video grassandwater12 posted I canceled my order. I watched another YouTube video that had a product link to 5 pounds of 90% humic acid for around $28 https://www.amazon.com/Soluble-Humic-Acid-Powder-Organic/dp/B07149WC8M


greenway biotech has 10lb bags for $27 + free shipping. 
https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/humic-acid?variant=31241011719


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@Thrownerdown Why did you move away from Anderson Humic DG ? Their 40 pound bag has 62 percent humic acid, giving you 24.8 pounds of active ingredient. I am undecided myself about using humic acid... I have no idea on how the effectiveness of their 2 pounds per 1,000 sq. ft. application rate compares with the couple ounces of powder a DIY'er would mix for the same square footage.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

@SJLawn I just wanted to try something new. The Andersons worked great. I was just being cheap. I think I may try Raw humic acid next. https://www.amazon.com/RAW-Humic-Acid-0-5-lb/dp/B00D4D3LA6 https://youtu.be/M1oH_xatvxs


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Well I got a refund on the earthworks HA and ordered the Raw HA. I think I've finally made up my mind. Hopefully I'll give it the John Perry finger dip test when I get it. https://youtu.be/IXBQQR9WVJI


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Thrownerdown said:


> Well after watching the YouTube video grassandwater12 posted I canceled my order. I watched another YouTube video that had a product link to 5 pounds of 90% humic acid for around $28 https://www.amazon.com/Soluble-Humic-Acid-Powder-Organic/dp/B07149WC8M


@Thrownerdown

I checked the mixture rate and you have to mix 1.25lbs to a gallon for a concentrate vs the 8 oz for the 1lb bag. I have not done the numbers but that 5lb bag may be no cheaper than the 1lb bag based on mixture rate. However, it says that this mixture provides a 12% Humic solution, so I guess it would be a similar mix to the GCF Humic 12 liquid solution.

Let us know how it works out. I placed it on my wish list for now.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Edit: I was looking at the RAW products also. I asked if anyone used the *Kelp* on lawns on Amazon Q and A and received not so good answers and never received an answer from anyone on the humic for lawns. My apologies, guess I should vet and edit my posts before I submit. Lol. 
The picture is the responses from the Kelp question on Amazon.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

What is Amazon W and A? Do you mean Q and A?


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> I was looking at the RAW also. I asked if anyone used it on lawns on amazon W and A and received not so good answers.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Thrownerdown said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the RAW also. I asked if anyone used it on lawns on amazon W and A and received not so good answers.


I edited my post. My apologies


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

No problem G&W12. My shipment of RAW humic is suppose to arrive next week so I'll try to report back.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Mixed it up this morning.


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

Maybe I need to mix it up in a 5 gallon bucket with a paint mixer.


----------

